# Hunting Partner Lost His Mind



## fishstix (Apr 26, 2005)

I hunt down in South Texas where the rut only begins in the early days of December. Well, I go to check my trail camera on just after Santa came to visit expecting to see some "wall hangers" and this is what I come across....... This picture was taken on the 24th (heart of the rut).....This is what I refer to as "Game On". I need some help from the 2Cool Community on a little revenge Medicine for my one of my hunting partners. Any idea is a good idea. Keep it clean


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Place an alarm clock in the bushes near his feeder. Have it set to go off about 10-15 minutes after his feeder does. The key is to get one that doesn't ring to loud. Maybe he won't hear it from the blind. Good luck to ya. :biggrin: 


Better yet tape a loud one under his stand. Guaranteed to send him through the roof. He will kick every wall in the blind trying to get out of his own way. And tape that picture up there with it so he will know why. :rotfl:


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

LMAO Tod. That's creative


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Experience Bev. The 2nd one, minus the picture, happened to me. Thats how I know about the walls and roof. My revenge was the 1st. Waited about a week to tell him why he wasn't seeing deer. :wink:


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Well done brother, Well done


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

This is too dang funny!


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Spray a heavy salt water on his chair..It'll squeak n creak when he least expects it...
Or....
get some 1lb test line & tape it to the door of the blind..when he opens it..have it attached to a rubber snake..
He wont forget that for a while


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

OxbowOutfitters said:


> Or....
> get some 1lb test line & tape it to the door of the blind..when he opens it..have it attached to a rubber snake..
> He wont forget that for a while


I wouldn't do that one if he is in a tower blind or you might be known as "the defendent" after he falls off the ladder h:


----------



## drakechaser515 (Apr 6, 2008)

haha


----------



## fishstix (Apr 26, 2005)

Alarm clock idea sounds funny......... He is also a 2Cooler so he will see all the tricks but I am sure he will forget in time......

Keep the ideas coming....


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

fishstix said:


> He is also a 2Cooler so he will see all the tricks but I am sure he will forget in time......


Could of used that tidbit of info before I posted. I would have pm'ed you instead.


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

put a holloween motion sensor monster at the base of his blind, specially the night before so he will get it in the dark the next morning.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

--79 degrees on Christmas Eve...only in South Texas--


----------



## ETXHNTR (Mar 4, 2007)

Sean Hoffmann said:


> --79 degrees on Christmas Eve...only in South Texas--


You noticed that too,huh?


----------



## fishstix (Apr 26, 2005)

It would be 50 in the morning and 79 mid day......Only in Texas


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

go to the barber shop and collect a bag full of shavings, sprinkle around his feeders and he wont be seeing any deer for a while.

I have never done this but heard it works.


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

Is he going #2??


----------



## Gim-me-1 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Your buddy*

Dont hate on your buddy, that smooth pipe is probably more comfortable to perch up on and take a dump than that thorn infested mesquite..........That guy looks like he is here illegally anyway.


----------



## gutpile (Jan 4, 2008)

I am with you Gim-Me-1 That feller would be better off on that pipe and not in the snakes or stickers. That fishstixs needs to be more considerate of his hunting buddies. I am sure this hunter was there to check his feeder during Christmas and just felt the urge. It was hot and I am sure the big rattlesnakes were out. Happy hunting. Gutpile


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well he is not doing nutin his pants are up.. Its for the camera.

Charlie


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

If he rides a 4 wheeler you can pour some fox cover scent on his exhaust pipe...
it'll take a month for the smell to go away..
Or catch a few Chameleons & put them in his sleepin bag..that'll get a rise outta him


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> Well he is not doing nutin his pants are up.. Its for the camera.
> 
> Charlie


Don't think so Charlie. Too many wrinkles in the pants for being bent over that way. He might not be taking care of business but his britches are down. IMHO


----------



## L.T.K.56 (Nov 2, 2006)

Too Tall said:


> Place an alarm clock in the bushes near his feeder. Have it set to go off about 10-15 minutes after his feeder does. The key is to get one that doesn't ring to loud. Maybe he won't hear it from the blind. Good luck to ya. :biggrin:
> 
> Better yet tape a loud one under his stand. Guaranteed to send him through the roof. He will kick every wall in the blind trying to get out of his own way. And tape that picture up there with it so he will know why. :rotfl:


 I will remember this forever, I know I will will use it at least once


----------



## gutpile (Jan 4, 2008)

Fishstix, the guy just had to go!!! Why put this thread??? I am sure he was just checking your feeder for you. It was Christmas Eve. If he had to ****, that means it was time. Maybe he had a few 2 many drinks the night before. How did your hunting season end up after the crapping at noon?? Gutpile.


----------



## Tail-Gunner (May 23, 2008)

Thisis an easy one. Stuff his funnel with mud (feeder, of course)

tg


----------



## fishstix (Apr 26, 2005)

this is all good stuff... He is actually a good fellow and is playing a joke on me but I am sure you guys realize that. Gim-me-1 and Gutpile are both on the lease with me so they are familiar with the jokes played at the deer camp. I will still be getting my sweet revenge and I am looking for some ways to do so. Too Tall had a good one with the alarm clock. Keep the pranks coming..

Remember its not all about what you kill but about the time you have doing it and on this lease we have a great time.

:fireworks :cheers:


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Too Tall said:


> Place an alarm clock in the bushes near his feeder. Have it set to go off about 10-15 minutes after his feeder does. The key is to get one that doesn't ring to loud. Maybe he won't hear it from the blind. Good luck to ya. :biggrin:
> 
> Better yet tape a loud one under his stand. Guaranteed to send him through the roof. He will kick every wall in the blind trying to get out of his own way. And tape that picture up there with it so he will know why. :rotfl:


Man that is funny but good.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

GO TO HAIR SALON GET HAIR AND SPREAD AROUND STAND. SPREAD OUT WERE HE CANT SEE. NO DEER FOR A WHILE


----------



## PTH (Aug 22, 2006)

*Mothballs*

spread mothballs all over his area and he wont see deer all season long. Put the box of mothballs in his deerblind too.


----------



## albert white (Feb 3, 2008)

Do what he did, but do it in the chair of his stand.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Get some "cover scent" and pour it in his blind. Trust me depending on the one you pick, it will be "game on"


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

I would not do anything thjat would hurt his hunting long term... to much money and to little time to hunt. I would put an extra feeder motor on top of his deer stand set to go off , best on a clear calm morning. Or fill his deer stand with inflated balloons the night before he hunts. Or freeze a **** [or any varmit] and put in his stand.

Or, [save this for the next round of paybacks], sneak a pair of sexy panties in his dirty clothes before he heads home, BE SURE TO TELL HIS WIFE AHEAD OF TIME, as this could lead to divorce, death or worse,loss of hunting privilages!!!!


----------



## sqiggy (Aug 30, 2007)

If he has a camera, do the same. EXCEPT,

face it to the camera and make it a CLOSE UP SHOT!!!
OR
get a real good mount or just a good rack and just get enough of it in the pic to make him think, "Man, what a deer"!!!


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Or, get some Chrismas cards with that picture of him made up. Then you send them out for him. After all what are freinds for?


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

sotol buster said:


> Or, get some Chrismas cards with that picture of him made up. Then you send them out for him. After all what are freinds for?


I like this one!!!


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Photo shop a picture of Richard Simmons doing some "exercises" around the feeder and use that as an Xmas card.


----------



## 8-count (Jul 3, 2008)

You can buy Icy-Hot in an aerisol can in almost any local drug store. Sneak into his hunting cabin/trailer and unroll about 2ft of toilet paper in the bathroom and drench it with icy-hot. After dowsing the paper w/ the icy-hot neatly roll the 2ft of revenge medicine soaked tiolet paper back onto the roll. Since it is in aerisol form it will dry quickly and it will still be so effective he wont want to sit back down on a toilet, much less your feeder leg, for a very long time. Then be patient and wait for the fireworks to begin.


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

8-count said:


> You can buy Icy-Hot in an aerisol can in almost any local drug store. Sneak into his hunting cabin/trailer and unroll about 2ft of toilet paper in the bathroom and drench it with icy-hot. After dowsing the paper w/ the icy-hot neatly roll the 2ft of revenge medicine soaked tiolet paper back onto the roll. Since it is in aerisol form it will dry quickly and it will still be so effective he wont want to sit back down on a toilet, much less your feeder leg, for a very long time. Then be patient and wait for the fireworks to begin.


That is downright evil and pure genius. My office was wrapped in foil when I came into work on Monday...think I just found the payback. Thanks!


----------



## gutpile (Jan 4, 2008)

Ya'll are to cruel to a fellow 2 cool partner.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

How 'bout a pound of dead shrimp or an open can of sardines strategically placed in his blind...


----------



## weedline08 (Feb 19, 2008)

If you have a hugh Deer mount or know someone who has one take the head and get to the side of his camera and slide the mount in front of the camera. He will think he has a awesome whitetail coming in.


----------



## DBA (Jun 22, 2006)

Put his truck for sale in the greensheet. Make sure it is an offer people can't pass up. He will be getting calls out the azzzz.


----------



## fishstix (Apr 26, 2005)

I like the truck idea........


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

DBA said:


> Put his truck for sale in the greensheet. Make sure it is an offer people can't pass up. He will be getting calls out the azzzz.


If he doesn't speek spanish, you can really torque him if you write the ad for his truck in spanish and place it in a few of the local hispanic weekly's...


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

billy bass his feeder. 20 bucks.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I like the alarms and the Christmas Card.

The Christmas Card is a bit more "permanent" than the alarm clock. This could lead to Hatfields and McCoys for years to come. On second thought, I like the Christmas Card...


----------



## fishstix (Apr 26, 2005)

I think that a christmas card is going to be ticket.....I can also send it to all his buddies and his work.....


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*do this*

1.put a Piece of static cling plastic or saran wrap on the front scope lense the night before a morning hunt. This works great if yall discuss animals before you harvest them. Wait till he says i think i'm gonna kill that 6 year old 9 in the morning. 2.when he Kills a medeocre Buck, have a baby bib, a Pacifyer and a baby rattle and dress the deer up with it and take some pics, then postem up here on 2cool. 3. you can also get a few boxes of strawberry jellow mix and about once a week, dig a hole by his feeder leg just deep enough to handle the powder and cover it up lightly and hell be infested with pigs and they'll litterally dig a 4 foot hole under his feeder leg.(alternate legs each time) he'll have the shortest feeder on the ranch.
4. and depending on how good his heart is, you can put a nice sized frozen Rattle snake in his beer box and have a camera ready when he goes for a cold one. be sure to position the snake in a nice coil before freezing. He'll wet his pants.


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

Sea Aggie said:


> If he doesn't speek spanish, you can really torque him if you write the ad for his truck in spanish and place it in a few of the local hispanic weekly's...


be sure to include in the add that he works odd hours and preffers the calls to be between 11:00 pm and 3:00 am.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

This requires teamwork. After he goes to sleep set the clock forward 2 hours. Everybody gets up and goes through the normal pre hunt routine. After he leaves for his stand , everybody else goes back for a nap.

let him sit in the blind for two hours waiting for the sun to come up


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Christmas card, the way to go.. Unless I wanted to him where it hurts, then I'd put a free spider monkey add in the green sheet with his number attached, guaranteed $600 + phone bill.


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

Chicken or beef boullion cubes in his shower head. 

If he's a heavy sleeper, sneak in and change the am to pm the morning before the first good freeze during the rut.


----------

